# An assortment of N7 photos



## bicen (Jan 31, 2012)

I took a couple of photos of my Nexus 7 with the gray Asus case as well as some size comparisons between the GSIII, GNexus, Xoom, and Nexus 7. I have some configuration suggestions I will be adding later on. Overall, I am very impressed with the N7, it continues to surpass my expectations. The only two apps I miss are my Smart Tools and OnLive Desktop, hopefully they will be adding support.

Here is my photo album, I would have attached all of the photos but already added some descriptions.



http://imgur.com/a


bicen


----------



## muzhik (Feb 4, 2012)

awesome pics, thx for sharing. where did you buy that micro usb to usb adapter, thx

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bicen (Jan 31, 2012)

Amazon. Was like 3 bucks and I'd order two, they are known to ship doa.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FranzVz (Jul 19, 2011)

bicen said:


> Amazon. Was like 3 bucks and I'd order two, they are known to ship doa.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Can you link to the Amazon one?


----------



## bicen (Jan 31, 2012)

Actually, they were a dollar. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005QX7KYU/ref=oh_details_o06_s00_i00


----------



## bhayes444 (May 14, 2012)

Yeh, get two. One of mine has an ill-fitting micro USB end. It fits, but I don't like having to push as hard as I do to get it in.


----------



## bicen (Jan 31, 2012)

I have the Skinomi screen protector on my GNexus and have one on the way for my N7. Honestly don't know if I will need it, the magnetic case cover works just fine.


----------



## bd177 (Jun 28, 2012)

bicen said:


> I took a couple of photos of my Nexus 7 with the gray Asus case as well as some size comparisons between the GSIII, GNexus, Xoom, and Nexus 7. I have some configuration suggestions I will be adding later on. Overall, I am very impressed with the N7, it continues to surpass my expectations. The only two apps I miss are my Smart Tools and OnLive Desktop, hopefully they will be adding support.
> 
> Here is my photo album, I would have attached all of the photos but already added some descriptions.
> 
> ...


Nice pics. What app or widget are you using to show your cloud drives?


----------



## just4747 (Jun 7, 2011)

And where did you get your Asus case??


----------



## Nickles (Feb 29, 2012)

bd177 said:


> Nice pics. What app or widget are you using to show your cloud drives?


Would like to know this as well. chuckle at SkyDrive not being able to connect


----------



## bicen (Jan 31, 2012)

That isnt a widget, it's FX file manager and I connected my cloud drives as network drives.

Holding power + volume down = screenshot.


----------



## bicen (Jan 31, 2012)

The case was sold through Google.


----------

